# IBM Research Alliance: Erster 5-nm-Transistor vorgestellt



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *IBM Research Alliance: Erster 5-nm-Transistor vorgestellt*

						Forscher von IBM, Globalfoundries und Samsung haben den ersten 5-Nanometer-Transistor entwickelt. Der Transistor setzt nicht mehr auf die FinFET-Architektur, sondern verwendet sogenannte Nanosheets. Entsprechende Chips bieten entweder mehr Leistung oder verbrauchen bis zu 75 Prozent weniger Energie als aktuelle Technik.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *IBM Research Alliance: Erster 5-nm-Transistor vorgestellt*


----------



## Salatsauce45 (7. Juni 2017)

Ich frag mich, wie weit das nocht geht. Hier wurde auch ein Artikel gepostet, der das Ende vom Silizium auf 5nm prophezeiht hat.


----------



## KaneTM (7. Juni 2017)

Salatsauce45 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, wie weit das nocht geht. Hier wurde auch ein Artikel gepostet, der das Ende vom Silizium auf 5nm prophezeiht hat.



Ich bin nicht sicher ob es 5nm oder doch 4nm waren, wo wir dann auf das physikalische Ende stoßen sollen. Aber bei den aktuellen Fertigungsverfahren redet ja auch keiner mehr von "echten" Größen. Kann gut sein, dass das vorgestellte 5nm-Vervahren physikalisch bei 10nm rumdümpelt... Da ist noch ein Jahrzehnt Luft nach oben. Dann brauchen wir entweder völlig neue Transistoren / Transistormaterialien oder es wird... kompliziert.


----------



## OField (7. Juni 2017)

Intel selbst gibt das Ende für konventionelles Silizium bei 5nm an.


----------



## Silverfalcon (7. Juni 2017)

Nach "echten" 5nm müssen wir halt die Anzahl an Kernen auf den Chips extrem steigern wenn wir mehr Leistung wollen und dem entsprechend werden auch die dies dann größer. Aber man sieht ja bei AMDs Threadripper große Sockel sind gar kein Problem.


----------



## angelicanus (7. Juni 2017)

Damit dürfte Intels massiver Fertigungsfortschritt vermutlich bald der Vergangenheit angehören. Gut für AMD, dass gleich zwei ihrer Auftragsfertiger mit von der Partie sind!
Ich denke bis der Prozess marktreife erlangt hat, gehen vlt noch mal an die drei bis fünf Jahre ins Land und im Anschluß wird man diesen dann über mehrer Jahre weiter optimieren. Bis man wirklich an die physikalischen Grenzen stößt dauert es also noch etwas, sofern denn diese überhaupt bei 5nm liegt.


----------



## matty2580 (7. Juni 2017)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Verglichen mit den aktuellen 10-nm-Chips können mit Nanosheets erstellte Chips entweder 40 Prozent mehr Leistung bei gleichem Energiebedarf liefern oder aber bei gleicher Leistung 75 Prozent Energie einsparen.


Das hört sich sehr gut an, und klingt nach echten Fortschritt.
Dann sollten sich die großen Foundries auch auf diese Technologie konzentrieren.

Fragt sich nur, was man dann nach 5nm machen will?


----------



## BoMbY (7. Juni 2017)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur, was man dann nach 5nm machen will?



Das Silizium aufgeben. Kohlenstoff in verschiedenen Formen/Zuständen scheint derzeit ein guter Kandidat für die Zukunft zu sein.


----------



## ZeXes (7. Juni 2017)

Graphen soll ja der Wunderstoff der Zukunft sein.., vllt. auch in Prozessoren. .?


----------



## Pu244 (7. Juni 2017)

Die Grenze liegt bei 20 Atomen Abstand, also etwa 2,2nm, allerdings muß man in der Lage sein diese auch exakt einzuhalten, man wird also schon vorher aufhören müssen.



Silverfalcon schrieb:


> Nach "echten" 5nm müssen wir halt die Anzahl an Kernen auf den Chips extrem steigern wenn wir mehr Leistung wollen und dem entsprechend werden auch die dies dann größer. Aber man sieht ja bei AMDs Threadripper große Sockel sind gar kein Problem.



Danach geht es mit Multisockelboards weiter. Bei den Grakas wird sich hoffentlich SFR irgendwann etabliert haben, sodass man auch da haufenweise GPUs nutzen kann.

Das Problem ist dass dies in eine Sackgasse führt, einerseits wird es irre teuer (macht euch mal auf Preise von 10.000€+ gefasst) und der Energieverbrauch setzt ebenfalls Grenzen. Spätestens wenn der 32A 3 Phasen CEE Stecker nichtmehr ausreicht wird es kritisch, mal ganz davon abgesehen dass so eine Kiste 6€/h für Strom benötigt.



matty2580 schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur, was man dann nach 5nm machen will?



Graphen gilt als heißer Anwärter, damit könnte man Frequenzen im zweistelligen GHz Bereich realisieren oder sogar noch mehr. Das Problem ist dass momentan nur zwei Transistoren auf einem Wafer aufgebracht wurden. Das zeigt zwar, dass Chips auf Graphen technisch möglich sind, hinkt jedoch der Siliziumtechnologie um ca. 50 Jahre hinterher. Quantencomputer sind ein viel gehandelter Kandidat, wenn es um die langfristige Perspektive geht. Allerdings ist die komplexeste, jemals mit einem Quantencomputer bewältigte Aufgabe "5x3=15", das ist auch noch sehr weit weg vom praxistauglichem Einsatz.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (7. Juni 2017)

Silverfalcon schrieb:


> Nach "echten" 5nm müssen wir halt die Anzahl an Kernen auf den Chips extrem steigern wenn wir mehr Leistung wollen und dem entsprechend werden auch die dies dann größer. Aber man sieht ja bei AMDs Threadripper große Sockel sind gar kein Problem.


Naja, das ursprüngliche Problem bleibt. Wie bekommt man denn mehr Kerne auf einem Chip unter?
Warum Transistorskalierung so eine wichtige Sache ist, kann man aus Sicht der Schaltungstechnik auf zwei Gründe herunterbrechen

Die Grenzfrequenz der Transistoren steigt (offensichtlich mittlerweile kein großes Thema mehr)
Die Versorgungsleistung der selben Schaltung nimmt ab, wenn ich shrinke
Zwar haben heutige Transistoren Grenzfrequenzen von 50 GHz und mehr, die Beschaltung der Transistoren ("Parasitäre Bauteile") hat das aber leider nicht. Das musste Intel schmerzlich merken, als man den eigentlich für 10 GHz angekündigten Pentium 4 mit Biegen und Brechen auf 4 GHz takten konnte. Daher bleibt noch Teil 2 übrig: durch Verringerung der Strukturbreite ist es möglich, eine Schaltung mit mehr Transistoren mit der selben Versorgungsleistung zu betreiben, wie vorher. Und nur über das letzte Kriterium bekommt man es hin, immer mehr Kerne im Chip unterzubringen, ohne dass die Versorgungsleistung explodiert (vgl. an dieser Stelle: AMD Phenom 2 vs. AMD RyZen - oder noch besser zu sehen am Tick-Tock-Modell von Intel)
Daher ist es eben kein Ausweg, die Substrate immer größer zu machen (abgesehen davon: große Substratflächen sind teuer!). Theoretisch müsste man immer weiter skalieren, nur irgendwann grätscht einem halt die Quantenmechanik in den Lauf. Und das wird bei +- 5nm sein.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## BxBender (7. Juni 2017)

Silverfalcon schrieb:


> Nach "echten" 5nm müssen wir halt die Anzahl an Kernen auf den Chips extrem steigern wenn wir mehr Leistung wollen und dem entsprechend werden auch die dies dann größer. Aber man sieht ja bei AMDs Threadripper große Sockel sind gar kein Problem.



Nur die Ausbeute pro Wafer-ø wird extrem geringer, wenn die Dies wesentlich größer werden.
Dann müssen die doch bald auf 400er Scheiben aufrüsten, obwohl es ja angeblich derzeit rechnerisch teurer wäre (bei den aktuellen kleinen Prozessoren).
Man wird sich so einige Zeit retten können, aber langfristig müssen neue Techniken her, wenn man sonst nicht unter 5nm kommt.
Und ich fände es schade, wenn man irgendwann in naher oder ferner Zukunft sagt: so, mehr geht nicht, lebt damit bis zum Ende eurer Tage.
Wenn ich mir vorstelle, jemand hätte das bereits nach dem x8086 gesagt und man hätte die Entwicklugn bis zur heutigen Zeit nicht miterleben dürfen, da hätte mir aber was gefehlt.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (7. Juni 2017)

BxBender schrieb:


> Nur die Ausbeute pro Wafer-ø wird extrem geringer, wenn die Dies wesentlich größer werden.
> Dann müssen die doch bald auf 400er Scheiben aufrüsten, obwohl es ja angeblich derzeit rechnerisch teurer wäre (bei den aktuellen kleinen Prozessoren).
> Man wird sich so einige Zeit retten können, aber langfristig müssen neue Techniken her, wenn man sonst nicht unter 5nm kommt.
> Und ich fände es schade, wenn man irgendwann in naher oder ferner Zukunft sagt: so, mehr geht nicht, lebt damit bis zum Ende eurer Tage.
> Wenn ich mir vorstelle, jemand hätte das bereits nach dem x8086 gesagt und man hätte die Entwicklugn bis zur heutigen Zeit nicht miterleben dürfen, da hätte mir aber was gefehlt.


Intel hat wohl kaum Interesse daran, pleite zu gehen. Die müssen die Kaufanreize schaffen. Aktuell wird viel an alternativen Transistorkonzepten und/oder alternativen Materialien geforscht. An und für sich ist das auch vielversprechend, wenn man überlegt, wie viel Geld man über die Jahrzehnte darin investiert hat, den MOSFET totzuforschen.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Gwiel (7. Juni 2017)

> Verglichen mit den aktuellen 10-nm-Chips können mit Nanosheets erstellte Chips entweder 40 Prozent mehr Leistung bei gleichem Energiebedarf liefern oder aber bei gleicher Leistung 75 Prozent Energie einsparen. Produkte wie Smartphones oder andere mobile Geräte könnten dann ohne Verbesserungen bei den Batterien mit einer Ladung zwei bis drei Mal länger durchhalten.



Da würde ich sehr laut protestieren - nur weil die CPU weniger Akkuleistung benötigt, hat das auf das Display keinerlei Auswirkung. Die Aussage mag vielleicht für Handys mit Nokia-3310-Display stimmen wo der größte Verbrauch tatsächlich vom Chip kommt, aber bei aktuellen ~6" Displays ist bei durchschnittlicher Nutzung das Display der größte Leistungsfresser!


----------



## ZeXes (7. Juni 2017)

Noch haben AMD u. Intel 10 Jahre Zeit sich für die Zeit nach 5nm auszudenken.

Ich denke nicht, dass nach 5nm Schluss ist. Entweder kommen neue Technologien zum vorschein oder neue Werkstoffe werden benutzt.

Ich denke Intel hat schon ein paar Ideen in den Schubladen.., denn ich denke ein Multimilliardenunternehmen, muss auch etwas in der Hinterhand haben, denn es will ja nicht Bankrott gehen.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (7. Juni 2017)

ZeXes schrieb:


> Noch haben AMD u. Intel 10 Jahre Zeit sich für die Zeit nach 5nm auszudenken.
> 
> Ich denke nicht, dass nach 5nm Schluss ist. Entweder kommen neue Technologien zum vorschein oder neue Werkstoffe werden benutzt.
> 
> Ich denke Intel hat schon ein paar Ideen in den Schubladen.., denn ich denke ein Multimilliardenunternehmen, muss auch etwas in der Hinterhand haben, denn es will ja nicht Bankrott gehen.



Intel ist eine der Firmen, die am meisten für "die Zeit danach" forscht.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Ich 15 (7. Juni 2017)

ZeXes schrieb:


> Noch haben AMD u. Intel 10 Jahre Zeit sich für die Zeit nach 5nm auszudenken.
> 
> Ich denke nicht, dass nach 5nm Schluss ist. Entweder kommen neue Technologien zum vorschein oder neue Werkstoffe werden benutzt.
> 
> Ich denke Intel hat schon ein paar Ideen in den Schubladen.., denn ich denke ein Multimilliardenunternehmen, muss auch etwas in der Hinterhand haben, denn es will ja nicht Bankrott gehen.


Also wenn wir nach den Bezeichnungen von TSMC usw. geht, wird es auch nach 3nm noch weitergehen.(dann evtl. langsamer) 5nm kommt ja schon 2020 und 3nm ist momentan für 2022 geplant. Es wird also noch eine ganze Weile dauern bis es herkömmlich nicht mehr weiter geht.


----------



## meeen (7. Juni 2017)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Naja, das ursprüngliche Problem bleibt. Wie bekommt man denn mehr Kerne auf einem Chip unter?
> Warum Transistorskalierung so eine wichtige Sache ist, kann man aus Sicht der Schaltungstechnik auf zwei Gründe herunterbrechen
> 
> Die Grenzfrequenz der Transistoren steigt (offensichtlich mittlerweile kein großes Thema mehr)
> ...




Kannst du das mit den "Beschaltung der Transistoren ("Parasitäre Bauteile")" ausführen? Oder hast du dazu Literatur/Website für mich?


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (7. Juni 2017)

meeen schrieb:


> Kannst du das mit den "Beschaltung der Transistoren ("Parasitäre Bauteile")" ausführen? Oder hast du dazu Literatur/Website für mich?



Parasitäre Bauteile sind Dinge, die du in der Schaltung eigentlich nicht einbaust und haben willst, aber die du im Realfall zwangsläufig reinbekommst. Als Beispiel: ein Draht hat neben einem gewissen Widerstand ja auch eine gewisse Induktivität und eine gewisse Kapazität, auch wenn diese winzig sind - und während du diese Dinge vernachlässigen kannst, wenn du niedrige Frequenzen anlegst, funktioniert das bei hohen Frequenzen eben nicht mehr zwangsläufig. 
In der Metallisierung des Chips (deine Transistoren musst du ja auch irgendwie elektrisch kontaktieren) hast du beispielsweise Metallleiterbahnen, die durch ein isolierendes Material voneinander getrennt sind. Für sich allein gesehen sind das Leiterbahnen mit ohmschem Widerstand. Auf der anderen Seite: wenn du zwei Leiterbahnen und die Gebiete, bei denen diese überlappen, anschaust, sieht das folgendermaßen aus: Metall (Leiterbahn 1) - Isolation - Metall (Leiterbahn 2). Das ist ein Kondensator, den du eigentlich nicht haben willst, aber der nunmal da ist. Und das passiert nicht nur ein Mal. Sprich: letzten Endes hast du einen ohm'schen Widerstand mit vielen parallel geschalteten Kapazitäten - das ist ein Tiefpass. Sprich: je höher deine Frequenz, desto stärker wird dein Signal am Ende der Leitung gedämpft. Oder anders gesagt: Je höher die Frequenz der Schaltung, desto mehr Energie wird verbraten, bevor diese überhaupt am Chip ankommt.
Dadurch wird auch einleuchtend, warum es kein Problem ist, einen einzelnen Transistor mit mehreren Duzend (MOSFET) oder gar Hundert (Hetero-Bipolartransistor) GHz anzusteuern. Aber in der Schaltung kannst du das vergessen.
Interessant in dieser Hinsicht:
RC-Glied – Wikipedia
Tiefpass – Wikipedia
Integrierter Schaltkreis – Wikipedia
Kondensator (Elektrotechnik) – Wikipedia
Heterojunction bipolar transistor – Wikipedia (Frequenzrekord)
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## meeen (7. Juni 2017)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Parasitäre Bauteile sind Dinge, die du in der Schaltung eigentlich nicht einbaust und haben willst, aber die du im Realfall zwangsläufig reinbekommst. Als Beispiel: ein Draht hat neben einem gewissen Widerstand ja auch eine gewisse Induktivität und eine gewisse Kapazität, auch wenn diese winzig sind - und während du diese Dinge vernachlässigen kannst, wenn du niedrige Frequenzen anlegst, funktioniert das bei hohen Frequenzen eben nicht mehr zwangsläufig.
> In der Metallisierung des Chips (deine Transistoren musst du ja auch irgendwie elektrisch kontaktieren) hast du beispielsweise Metallleiterbahnen, die durch ein isolierendes Material voneinander getrennt sind. Für sich allein gesehen sind das Leiterbahnen mit ohmschem Widerstand. Auf der anderen Seite: wenn du zwei Leiterbahnen und die Gebiete, bei denen diese überlappen, anschaust, sieht das folgendermaßen aus: Metall (Leiterbahn 1) - Isolation - Metall (Leiterbahn 2). Das ist ein Kondensator, den du eigentlich nicht haben willst, aber der nunmal da ist. Und das passiert nicht nur ein Mal. Sprich: letzten Endes hast du einen ohm'schen Widerstand mit vielen parallel geschalteten Kapazitäten - das ist ein Tiefpass. Sprich: je höher deine Frequenz, desto stärker wird dein Signal am Ende der Leitung gedämpft. Oder anders gesagt: Je höher die Frequenz der Schaltung, desto mehr Energie wird verbraten, bevor diese überhaupt am Chip ankommt.
> Dadurch wird auch einleuchtend, warum es kein Problem ist, einen einzelnen Transistor mit mehreren Duzend (MOSFET) oder gar Hundert (Hetero-Bipolartransistor) GHz anzusteuern. Aber in der Schaltung kannst du das vergessen.
> Interessant in dieser Hinsicht:
> ...



Danke mega gut erklärt. Also die die Bauteile kenne ich und Grundlagen der E Technik hab ich auch in meinem Studium. Leider aber keine Hochfrequenztechnik oder Halbleitertechnik. 

Ist das der Grund warum 5 GHz qausi eine Grenze ist? Und warum takten GPUs nicht höher?


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (7. Juni 2017)

meeen schrieb:


> Danke mega gut erklärt. Also die die Bauteile kenne ich und Grundlagen der E Technik hab ich auch in meinem Studium. Leider aber keine Hochfrequenztechnik oder Halbleitertechnik.
> 
> Ist das der Grund warum 5 GHz qausi eine Grenze ist? Und warum takten GPUs nicht höher?



Gerne 
Unter anderem ist das der Grund. Die maximale Frequenz wird eben nicht mehr durch die Transistoren selber begrenzt, sondern eben durch andere Dinge. Und die kannst du halt durch Skalierung nicht mehr oder zumindest weitaus schlechter verbessern. Anfang der 2000er hatte Intel noch das Ziel, den Pentium 4 bis 2010 auf 10 GHz zu treiben. Wie wir heute wissen, haben ihnen eben diese Probleme die Pläne verhagelt. 
Natürlich kannst du die Effizienzsteigerungen, die du trotzdem durch Skalierung bekommst, auf den Rest des Chips ummünzen (macht Intel ja quasi seit Sandy Bridge), am Ende ist es aber immer die Temperatur des Chips, die weitere Taktung verhindert. Daher ist - zumindest aktuell - bei ca. 5 GHz der sinnvolle Rahmen zuende. Außer für Sonderfälle, die auf brachial hohen Takt angewiesen sind. Da ist aber auch die Kühlung ein anderes Kaliber.
Zum Thema der GPUs: eigentlich ist ein hoher Takt - aus den oben genannten Gründen - etwas Schlechtes. Nur, wenn ich keine andere Möglichkeit mehr besitze, die Leistung meiner Chips zu steigern, sollte mehr Takt ein Thema werden. Bei CPUs ist Takt aber dennoch recht wichtig, da eine CPU viel sequentiell rechnet. Man kann nicht alles gut parallelisieren, sodass am Ende die Singlecore-Performance doch immer eine Rolle spielt - und die ist halt linear vom Takt abhängig. Eine GPU hat in der Hinsicht den Vorteil, dass die Teile von Anfang an dafür gebaut wurden, massiv parallelisierbare Berechnungen schneller ausführen zu können - in erster Instanz Rastergrafiken, mittlerweile aber dank GPGPU aber auch deutlich mehr. Da die Singlecore-Performance einer GPU daher absolut irrelevant ist (dafür hat man ja eine CPU...), kann man viel eher einen Kompromiss aus Kernanzahl und Chiptakt fahren, um auf Dinge wie Rechenleistung, Wärmeabgabe, Leistungsaufnahme, Fertigungskosten etc. pp. zu optimieren.
Natürlich kann eine CPU mit mehreren Kernen und SMT auch heute schon parallel rechnen, aber die Umstellung auf das Multicore-Konzept kam nur, weil Intel wie gesagt den massiv getakteten Singlecore nicht gepackt hat und die Singlecore-Performance daher eine Einbahnstraße war. Sonst hätten wir heute 15 GHz Singlecores und Multithreading gäbe es nur in Servern mit mehreren Sockeln.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Constiiii (7. Juni 2017)

Eins steht fest: Egal was sich am Ende durchsetzen wird, (Graphen oder doch was anderes?)
wir werden eine interessante Zukunft als Hardware Begeisterte erleben


----------



## geist4711 (7. Juni 2017)

'Verglichen mit den aktuellen 10-nm-Chips können mit Nanosheets erstellte Chips entweder 40 Prozent mehr Leistung bei gleichem Energiebedarf liefern oder aber bei gleicher Leistung 75 Prozent Energie einsparen.'
woraus dann abgeleitet wird das ein handy 2-3mal länger laufen würde.

dazu sage ich:
wenn man alle anderen bauteile eines handys oder anderen gerätes 'vergisst' mag das stimmen aber geräte bestehen aus mehr als nur den rechenwerken (CPU's), zb sender/empfänger, displays, etc. 
rechnet man in den geräteverbrauch diese dinge mit ein ergibt sich, das wenn die reine CPU meinetwegen garkeine energie mehr braucht, alle anderen bauteile noch energie verbrauchen, somit ist eine hochrechnung von der CPU auf das ganze gerät ohne alle komponenten mit ein zu rechnen, augenwischerei.
im angegebenen beispiel schätze ich das aus '2-3mal so lange funktionieren' vieleicht 30% längere akkulaufzeit werden.

mfg
robert


----------



## wurstkuchen (8. Juni 2017)

Alles mitunter Unsinn was hier geschrieben wurde. Es ist mit heutiger Technik vermutlich durchaus möglich, einen Prozessor herzustellern, der 20Ghz taktet. Das war ja die "Strategie" von Intel beim Pentium 4. Das Problem daran ist, dass das ganze dann enorm mehr Energie Frisst und immer heißer wird, dazu kommt das Problem, dass man größere (immer größere) Piplines verbauen muss. Das war leider ein Holzweg, den Intel teuer bezahlen musste. Daher wurde die ganze Pentium 4 Architektur eingestampft, und man ist wieder "back to the roots" gegangen, zurück zum Pentium Pro. Das wissen vermutlich die wenigstens, aber die Core Architektur baut zu 90% auf dem uralten Pentium Pro auf.

Der Grund der "magischen" / virtuellen Grenze bei 5Ghz ist also alleinig aus Ergonomischen Gründen zu suchen. Ab dort wird das genze zu heiß und zu "unwirtschaftlich".

Es beruht auf der Tatsache, dass die Verlustleistung eines MOSFETs stets linear zur Frequenz steigt bei Schaltungen.

Noch ein Punkt zu "Augenwischerei", das ist natürlich ein unsinniger Betrachtungswinkel. Handy CPUs sind ja schon lange keine reinen CPUs mehr, sondern SOCs. DAs heißt, dort ist quasi alles vom Handy drinn, alles außer der Stromversorgung und dem Speicher/RAM. Modems sind da auch schon länger mit unter gerbracht.

Das heißt im Grunde gibt es nur noch vier Energieverbrauchen Einheiten beim Handy: Display, SOC, RAM und die Leistung, die aufgebracht werden muss, zum Senden. Wie sich diese drei dann verteilen, ist mitunter erst mal egal. Die SOC macht jedoch immer noch einen sehr großen Anteil aus, wegen der Verlustleistung, an erster Stelle steht jedoch natürlich das Display.


----------



## scorplord (8. Juni 2017)

wurstkuchen schrieb:


> Alles mitunter Unsinn was hier geschrieben wurde. Es ist mit heutiger Technik vermutlich durchaus möglich, einen Prozessor herzustellern, der 20Ghz taktet. Das war ja die "Strategie" von Intel beim Pentium 4. Das Problem daran ist, dass das ganze dann enorm mehr Energie Frisst und immer heißer wird, dazu kommt das Problem, dass man größere (immer größere) Piplines verbauen muss. Das war leider ein Holzweg, den Intel teuer bezahlen musste. Daher wurde die ganze Pentium 4 Architektur eingestampft, und man ist wieder "back to the roots" gegangen, zurück zum Pentium Pro. Das wissen vermutlich die wenigstens, aber die Core Architektur baut zu 90% auf dem uralten Pentium Pro auf.
> 
> Der Grund der "magischen" / virtuellen Grenze bei 5Ghz ist also alleinig aus Ergonomischen Gründen zu suchen. Ab dort wird das genze zu heiß und zu "unwirtschaftlich".
> 
> ...



Da muss ich dir widersprechen. cPT_cAPSLOCK hat da voll und ganz recht. Nur durch das "shrinken" auf immer kleinere Transistorgrößen würde man eine Menge Energie sparen und könnte rein thermisch betrachtet die ICs (genauer Pentium 4) auf Intels angepeilte 10GHz bringen. Aber durch die parasitären Bauteile steigt der Widerstand an bei höheren Frequenzen. Je nach Verschaltung geht das übrigens auch mit niedrigeren Frequenzen, wenn sich induktive Widerstände bilden.
Klar am Ende war es ein thermisches Problem aber das kam nicht durch den Anstieg der Energie die alleine der Transistor benötigt.
Da habe ich in meiner Ausbildung schon ungekühlt welche in höhere GHz Bereiche gebracht


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Juni 2017)

Zum Zeitpunkt des Abbruchs waren Leckströmen und Kundenakzeptanz die Probleme des Pentium 4. Vielleicht kämpfte die Forschung für Nachfolgegenerationen auch schon mit parasitären Effekten, aber wie heutige CPUs mit deutlich größeren, 1 GHz schneller getakteten Bereichen beweisen, ist das Routing auf dem Chip bewältigbar. Auch die Verlustleistung kann man abführen, wie spätestens Skylake-X und Threadripper zeigen werden (müssen). Zum Zeitpunkt der Netburst-Cancelung war die Kundenakzeptanz für Prozessoren mit über 100 W Energieumsatz aber eher gering und Intel lief Gefahr die ursprünglichen Pläne im Bereich über 200 W aufgrund überraschend hoher Leckströme in den Transistoren noch deutlich zu übertreffen. Das Ergebnis wären flotte CPUs gewesen, die aber niemand gekauft hätte. Also hat man sich auf Energiesparmaßnahmen konzentriert und parallel die Architektur des Pentium M zum Core und schließlich Core 2 weiterentwickelt. Vom Pentium-Pro-Design dürfte im Laufe dieser mehrfachen Überarbeitung übrigens sehr wenig übrig geblieben sein.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (8. Juni 2017)

wurstkuchen schrieb:


> Alles mitunter Unsinn was hier geschrieben wurde. Es ist mit heutiger Technik vermutlich durchaus möglich, einen Prozessor herzustellern, der 20Ghz taktet. Das war ja die "Strategie" von Intel beim Pentium 4. Das Problem daran ist, dass das ganze dann enorm mehr Energie Frisst und immer heißer wird, dazu kommt das Problem, dass man größere (immer größere) Piplines verbauen muss. Das war leider ein Holzweg, den Intel teuer bezahlen musste. Daher wurde die ganze Pentium 4 Architektur eingestampft, und man ist wieder "back to the roots" gegangen, zurück zum Pentium Pro. Das wissen vermutlich die wenigstens, aber die Core Architektur baut zu 90% auf dem uralten Pentium Pro auf.
> 
> Der Grund der "magischen" / virtuellen Grenze bei 5Ghz ist also alleinig aus Ergonomischen Gründen zu suchen. Ab dort wird das genze zu heiß und zu "unwirtschaftlich".
> 
> ...


Die Pipeline des Pentium 4 hab ich mal außen vor gelassen (davon versteh ich eh nichts, mit sowas müssen sich die technischen Informatiker rumschlagen).
Klar steigt auch die Verlustleistung des MOSFET mit höheren Frequenzen, aber wenn die maximale Frequenz nur daran hängen würde, könnte man ja den Ryzen 5 1500 mit 7 GHz betreiben, während der Ryzen 7 mit 3,5 GHz taktet - unter der Annahme, dass die Verlustleistung linear mit der Frequenz steigt. Denn dann dürften beide gleich gut zu kühlen sein und die Verlustleistung wäre gleich. Das Problem existiert ja gerade deshalb, weil die Leistungsaufnahme des Chips eben nicht linear mit der Frequenz zusammen hängt, sondern eben eine weitaus stärkere Abhängigkeit entsteht. Oder anders: für jedes weitere MHz muss man immer teurer bezahlen.
Ich hab auch nie gesagt, dass bei 5 GHz eine "magische Grenze" besteht, im Gegenteil:


cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> [...] Außer für Sonderfälle, die auf brachial hohen Takt angewiesen sind. Da ist aber auch die Kühlung ein anderes Kaliber.[...]


Es ist mir durchaus bewusst, dass es Server gibt, die mit 7 GHz + takten. Da sind sich die Ingenieure aber auch der Tatsache bewusst, dass man bei der Kühlung eines solchen Gerätes schwere Geschütze aufbringen muss. Möglich ist das allemals, auch stabil, aber für einen normalen Heimrechner halt nicht sinnvoll. Ich verzichte jedenfalls gerne auf 7 GHz, wenn ich dafür keine Turbine neben mir stehen habe.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Two-Face (8. Juni 2017)

Nicht zu vergessen, dass mit Erhöhung des Taktes sich auch die Elektromigration erhöht - ein 10Ghz-Prozessor wäre alles anderen als lange lebensfähig.


----------

